# Lobster Mushroom?



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

It smells like seafood. Is this a lobster?









Dave


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Picture #2










Dave


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Yes that is a Lobster ( Hypomyces lactifluorum ) as are these.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok....I have been passing these for years:bloos: How do you like to make them?

Dave


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I'm not a really big fan of Lobsters but I do like them in soups and a Fake Crab Salad. I take pieces of the Lobster Mushroom and rub them with brown sugar. Then sauté them in butter and let them cool down. Then make like a Macaroni, or Tunafish salad out of them. It's really pretty good that way. The texture of the Lobster mushroom and the sweetness of the brown sugar, make it taste almost like real crab or lobster.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Hopefully I can hit some of the ones you all may have seen, but didn't know what they were.


----------



## jpmilo (Dec 9, 2010)

Mushroom jack, Great videos, very entertaining, and for a newbie like myself, good information and some inspiration. thank you.
Already have a list of areas I want to return to next spring and summer. Kind of addicting.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Great vid once again jack!!! Hope to see you at the boil next year!! Maybe well hit the woods to see whats out there!!

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, Rip, I'll be there. Can't wait. That was one of the best times I had all summer. Wanted to go back & get some Huckleberries but never made it. I think Lisa went back and got some though.LOL


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Nicely done Jack.


----------

